

Ask HN: Did you quit your full-time job? - kohanz

A lot of us on HN toy with the idea of leaving full-time work for more freedom. Be that freedom part-time work, consulting&#x2F;contracting, a start-up, or what have you, for many of us it remains but a dream (with all the rosy characteristics of a dream too).<p>I would love to hear more personal stories from people who have taken this path. I&#x27;m equally interested in successes and failures. I&#x27;d love to hear from young and old, single and married, no kids and multiple kids.<p>Thank you in advance for sharing!
======
ndcrandall
I left work in a way that I believe is less cold turkey and helped ease the
transition. Instead of quitting, I told my supervisor that I would like to
work as a contractor. My reason for doing so was to live elsewhere and be more
flexible with my schedule.

Since I was so valuable to the company at the time, they were just happy I
wasn't quitting. After a few months of contracting I told them I was done and
by then I had other opportunities come my way. It worked out very well.

------
atom-morgan
I may be able to add more later this week. Right now, I'm planning on leaving
my job this Friday with no job offers lined up. Not sure what I'm going to do
just yet. I've submitted my resume to a few places in town. Perhaps I'll try
freelancing if things get too bad.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Yes. 3-4 years ago. Do you mind doing a poll?

